# Piranha Math



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Okay students, today we will be learning some piranha math...


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Plus this...


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Equals this...


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

The explanation... I recieved a free Silver Dollar from my friend, and I put it in the tank to see if it could survive my piranhas...it got attacked the first day, but managed to survive...I then moved it to a hospital tank where it looked like it was going to die, it was just lying on the ground and slowly breathing, but then I added some food and aquarium salt and left...a few hours later he was swimming around the hospitol tank energetic and lively again! I think I'm going to keep him now, just because he is a survivor like mo'f*cking Beyonce!


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

the p with the battle wounds how many







do you have that size in the tank??? and is there bigger ones in the tank then that one?? whos doing the damage??


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

thats cool


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

that's a spotted silver dollar. I love them, I would run out and buy some more.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

hrdbyte said:


> the p with the battle wounds how many
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not a P, thats a Spotted Silver Dollar. The first piranha yawning is a Cariba... all the P's in my tank (6 Red Bellies, 2 Caribas) dish out eqaul damage...my smallest red belly is straigt mean though, he doesnt mess around, I didnt see the Silver get attacked, but my guess would be one of the caribas or the small red belly did that.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

moeplz said:


> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> > the p with the battle wounds how many
> ...


my bad I thought it was a baby p....


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

yeah thats what it loooks like huh?


----------

